# Convertible Cars & Golf Clubs



## KKImp (Jul 27, 2020)

Does anyone have experience of fitting golf clubs into a convertible car?
I used to have an MGF which could fit a bag and clubs in the boot and the trolley went in the passenger footwell/seat.
Are there any more modern convertibles that can at least match that with the roof down?
Ideally a two seater, although a four seater would mean the back seat could be used for the bag if the boot isn’t big enough.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2020)

My wife drives a convertible but it's 4-seater. You can't fit anything in the boot at all as it's a hard-top which is all folded down in there - when she's dropped me off we just drop the roof down and dump the clubs and trolley on the back seat which is easy enough.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I used to have a convertible.
It was a massive pain, if the roof was down I could either get the golf clubs OR the wife in the passenger seat.

I still miss her occasionally 😅
		
Click to expand...

Did she get the car in the  divorce settlement hence you not having it now?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 27, 2020)

Used to have a Merc CLK soft top, not a hope of using the boot with the roof down.

Now I have a Jaguar XF ((The Frag Jag) which whilst not being a soft top, has a mahoosive boot which easily takes my trolley and bag


----------



## Sekiro (Jul 27, 2020)

Should be dependent on the car I would think, on some models the roof doesn’t go into the boot space the same as others (BMW Z4 for example), Nissan 350Z and 370Z have a sticker in the boot showing how to fit your clubs, something like an Audi TT is slightly smaller than say the Z4 so might not be possible (these are all roadsters, you might get more capacity with a convertible).


----------



## DanFST (Jul 27, 2020)

Can fit two bags in the back two seats of a Mustang if you take the drivers out. Trolleys fit in the boot.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 27, 2020)

Very much car specific.

It’s certainly not impossible. I had a bmw 1 series convertible and got them in no problem. Two sets in fact. That had a canvas roof though, anything with a metal roof will lose more boot space.

I had a 4 series convertible for a bit too and that was also no problem (sort of), but the boot space was significantly limited by the roof. My clubs got in but with the back seats folded down. I tended to just dump the lot on the back seat. It was a 435 though so I was willing to forgive its sins.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 27, 2020)

Drive an Audi A5 convertible. Clubs go on the back seat, got a flat folding electric trolley that goes in the boot or a push trolley in the front foot well. Not ideal but it works


----------



## Wedgey (Jul 27, 2020)

My girlfriend has a mini convertible. Trolley (powakaddy fw3) goes in the boot albeit with the wheels off, full size cart bag lies across back seat. Jobs a good un.

Mind you, suspension is rock hard and not recommended for long drives 😂


----------



## Sats (Jul 27, 2020)

Used to have a convertible Audi S5, you could fit a small bag in the boot (just) ended up using the back seats - rubbish if you're more than 2 people going to golf.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have an old Z4. Cart bag and electric trolly fit in the boot, easily enough. Roof up, or down.
Then they went tin top,  totally useless.
New ones now are back to cloth top. I am guessing the boot should be massive, as the car is way bigger than my original.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Jul 27, 2020)

Just taken delivery of a BMW 2 series convertible. I thought I was going to have to put the clubs on the back seat. However if I remove the wheels from my electric trolley, I can get trolley + wheels in the space at the rear of the boot. The clubs (minus the driver) will then fit in the widest part of the boot.


----------



## Yant (Jul 27, 2020)

I drive a Mercedes E500 convertible. Not masses of room but I’m able to get a tour bag in the boot and my trolley goes on the back seat. 

I do have to take my woods out of the bag and lay them diagonally across the floor of the boot in order to get then in.


----------



## CliveW (Jul 28, 2020)

I have a 289 Cobra. Carry bag with clubs fit in the passenger seat/footwell. A Friend has a Porsche and he cant get his clubs in the boot, something to do with there being an engine in it!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 28, 2020)

Used to have a Saab 9-3 convertible (05 plate), if I took the wheels off the trolley (motocaddy S1) I could get the trolley and the clubs in the boot with the roof down, without removing any clubs from the bag. Loved driving that car.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 28, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Used to have a Saab 9-3 convertible (05 plate), if I took the wheels off the trolley (motocaddy S1) I could get the trolley and the clubs in the boot with the roof down, without removing any clubs from the bag. Loved driving that car.
		
Click to expand...

The best car I have ever owned was a 1996 SAAB 900. Back then SAAB was SAAB, not GM. The 9-3s I had after that were never as good.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 28, 2020)

I didn't realise so many people on here were in the mist of a mid life crisis 😉


----------



## Sekiro (Jul 28, 2020)

FuzzyDuck said:



			Just taken delivery of a BMW 2 series convertible. I thought I was going to have to put the clubs on the back seat. However if I remove the wheels from my electric trolley, I can get trolley + wheels in the space at the rear of the boot. The clubs (minus the driver) will then fit in the widest part of the boot.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear this, got a 2 series myself and was a little worried if the narrow boot opening might be an issue.


----------



## LincolnShep (Jul 28, 2020)

I have a Porsche Boxster.  Bag goes in the back boot, trolley and shoes go in the front boot.  No need to put anything wet or dirty inside the car.  I went to AG and tried the trolley in the front boot before handing over the cash - chose a Motorcaddy Cube as they seemed to fold up the neatest. 

I used to have an MX-5, I had to have a two wheel trolley then but, once again, everything went in the boot.  It used to make me smirk when I saw people with cars that were twice the size of mine but they couldn't get their driver in the boot!  I wouldn't buy a car that didn't fit my clubs.


----------



## Akzw (Dec 11, 2020)

2015 Z4 with extended storage option. Fits clubs in boot with roof down without too much fuss.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I didn't realise so many people on here were in the mist of a mid life crisis 😉
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise so many people on here were hairdressers!


----------



## sunshine (Dec 11, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			I have a Porsche Boxster. Bag goes in the back boot, trolley and shoes go in the front boot. No need to put anything wet or dirty inside the car.
		
Click to expand...

I can't work out if this is a series of euphanisms or if you are genuinely referring to your car


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Dec 11, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I didn't realise so many people on here were hairdressers! 

Click to expand...

If these are examples of what your hairdresser drives, you’re paying them too much


----------



## Hammertoe (Dec 11, 2020)

Used to drive a mark 2.5 MX5, God I loved that car, my carry bag fitted in the boot no problem, I used to carry 2 carry bags in the boot as my mate had an MR2 at the time and his carry bag would not fit anywhere in his car, my car was faster too.


----------



## Redtraveller (Dec 11, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I didn't realise so many people on here were hairdressers! 

Click to expand...

haha, it seems every owner of a convertible in this country is also on this forum


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm on my 4th MX5 and the latest RF model is the worst for room. Boot won't take trolley with wheels off as the last one did so have rented a space at the club! Not much interior storage at all but the clubs fit on the passenger side. Wouldn't change it for the world and I'm sure I'll have plenty of time for a more practical car when getting in and out is a struggle! The photo isn't me in mine but pretty close!


----------



## TigerBear (Dec 12, 2020)

The two simply don't go hand in hand.

If you want a convertible, fair enough to you but you'll be walking to the golf club


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 13, 2020)

Remove woods and place in storage behind seats. Woods go between seats and storage.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 13, 2020)

TigerBear said:



			The two simply don't go hand in hand.

If you want a convertible, fair enough to you but you'll be walking to the golf club 

Click to expand...

Why? Mine takes a Motocaddy S7 remote, the battery, a big cart bag, a pair of shoes, and I can still put the roof down, with nothing in the passenger footwell, it all goes in the boot.


----------



## JayB (Dec 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm on my 4th MX5 and the latest RF model is the worst for room. Boot won't take trolley with wheels off as the last one did so have rented a space at the club! Not much interior storage at all but the clubs fit on the passenger side. Wouldn't change it for the world and I'm sure I'll have plenty of time for a more practical car when getting in and out is a struggle! The photo isn't me in mine but pretty close!
		
Click to expand...

I have the same car, clubs go in the passenger side easily and my Stewart Golf R1-S trolley fits in the boot with room to spare without the need to dismantle anything.


----------



## LincolnShep (Dec 15, 2020)

TigerBear said:



			The two simply don't go hand in hand.

If you want a convertible, fair enough to you but you'll be walking to the golf club 

Click to expand...

Apart from all the posts on here from golfers who drive convertibles.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2020)

I drive an A5 convertible. Clubs go on the back seat and trolley in the boot and that works fine. Both will fit in the boot with the roof up but the clubs will not easily fit with the roof down.


----------



## LincolnShep (Dec 15, 2020)

"Mid-life crisis"
"Hairdresser"

Hysterical comments, so original, how do you think them up?  I'm going to have to go and have a lie down, my sides have split.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 15, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			"Mid-life crisis"
"Hairdresser"

Hysterical comments, so original, how do you think them up?  I'm going to have to go and have a lie down, my sides have split.
		
Click to expand...

🎣


----------



## J55TTC (Dec 15, 2020)

BMW 4 series convertible no problem


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Dec 15, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			BMW 4 series convertible no problem
		
Click to expand...

And series 2.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 16, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm on my 4th MX5 and the latest RF model is the worst for room. Boot won't take trolley with wheels off as the last one did so have rented a space at the club! Not much interior storage at all but the clubs fit on the passenger side. Wouldn't change it for the world and I'm sure I'll have plenty of time for a more practical car when getting in and out is a struggle! The photo isn't me in mine but pretty close!

View attachment 33925

Click to expand...

Can you not just tow the trolley behind the car?


----------

